
Show HN: DeveloperAgents – a newsletter to promote remote developers - andreasklinger
http://www.developeragents.com/?hackernews
======
rabc
Great idea, but it seems to be designed for well connected people. I don't
know anyone outside my country and I really want to work abroad someday (I had
plans for it in the past year, but have to abort the idea for some reasons and
want to try again next year).

How can I appear in the newsletter? Just asking a friend to send me in the
form? But maybe he's not a well connected person too, and the 2 referrals in
the latest newsletter[1] are from people who live and work in the startup
world.

So, in the end, it becomes a lottery: ask someone to send your name and wait
for your luck.

~~~
andreasklinger
Love your feedback. How would you prefer the process? Would you be ok with
public self-submitting ?

~~~
rabc
Something like that. Then you can make a selection based by github, mobile
apps published (counting even the non-worldwide apps, for developers from
other countries like me), academy works and other projects (websites,
hardware, etc).

------
codez
If I'm a remote contract developer looking for new contracts, is there a way
for me to use this to get my details out to people? It was a little unclear to
me. Subscribe implied I had positions to fill and suggest a developer didn't
really imply I could suggest myself? I tried HireMyFriend which is a little
similar but I haven't had any luck with that because I don't have enough
developer friends on Twitter to recommend me.

~~~
andreasklinger
Awesome feedback. I think we will simplify the process a bit :)

------
andreasklinger
Hey HN - OP here.

It is our goal to create a promotion platform for skilled remote developers.

The core idea is that you should be able to work for world-class companies no
matter where you live or how strong your network is.

We started it as a newsletter and are now thinking how to productize it the
right way. Would love HN feedback on this project!

Thanks in advance.

~~~
solutionyogi
You may want to fix your Mail Chimp setup. After I confirmed my subscription,
I was redirected to [http://www.youraudience.io/](http://www.youraudience.io/)
when I clicked on 'Continue to website'. I think you want to point it to
developeragents.com.

I have subscribed as someone who is looking to get in to remote contract work.

~~~
andreasklinger
Thanks! I (think i) fixed the mailchimp issue.

Ad remote work - best to recommend yourself via the form - we will figure it
out from there - next promo is on monday

------
christiangenco
FYI: "See how this looks like".tr("how", "what")

~~~
andreasklinger
Thanks fixed. Non-native as you can guess.

If you find further typos best to email me directly: andreas%%klinger.io - TIA
:)

------
geekam
I am a developer in the US at this point but am returning back to India very
soon. This seems like something only for the US/EU area, right?

~~~
andreasklinger
At the moment yes. But mainly because of our limited network.

------
contingencies
Screw not signup capable latter-day-than-thou twitter-centric web projects.

------
lgleason
How do you apply to be a referrer?

~~~
andreasklinger
We changed this process a bit recently

Simply submit the first developers - if the background check works out we will
whitelist you for future postings

